

AT&T system would restrict content access, charge fees - StandardFuture
http://www.fiercewireless.com/tech/story/att-system-would-restrict-content-access-charge-fees-prevent-bandwidth-abus/2014-02-03?utm_medium=nl&utm_source=internal

======
sbierwagen
blogspam of [http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/ATT-Patents-Concept-to-
De...](http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/ATT-Patents-Concept-to-Detect-
Charge-More-For-Certain-Traffic-127559) which in turn is blogspam of
[http://torrentfreak.com/att-develops-credits-system-to-
limit...](http://torrentfreak.com/att-develops-credits-system-to-limit-file-
sharing-bandwidth-140129/)

